# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Dream Paris with me

## FriscoBG

Hello, I want to share with you the idea of ​​an event.  Dream Paris with me!  The idea of ​​doing a group experiment with as many dreamers as possible.  An experiment where everyone dreams of being the Eiffel Tower in Paris for a certain period of time.  During the dream in the crowd, they hold a clear sign in their hand, as the Lucid Dreaming Group tries to find other dreamers.  Asking  DC and so on.  Moreover, to leave a clear sign that they were there, a kind of simple totem that is easy to describe and remember.  Of course, one does not have to describe it in advance so as not to affect people's subconscious.  We will then describe the signs seen and all the events that have occurred.  If we can gathers a large enough number of dreamers, we could do a group experiment for a magazine article😁 I am discussing and will soon be inviting the Facebook group I am a member of for this event.  Please share your opinion to know if there is any interest in inviting the dreamers here.  Be positive and help the rest. It will cost you nothing!

----------

